# Ford drifting?



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a question for all you mechanic and ford guys out there. I have a 2000 F250 Powerstroke. When I drive it feels like the wind is blowing and the truck drifts form side to side. Also when I go to correct the drifting sometimes, it feels like it’s not steering and then all of the sudden grips and causes a slight overcorrection. What could be the cause of this? I have checked my idler arm on the steering and it moves a little but would that cause the truck to sway or drift? 

Thanks in advance for any help,


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you have over sized tires and a lift? If so, you probably need a steering stabilizer.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a similar problem on a full size Bronco. It ended up being the axle joints.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Do you have over sized tires and a lift? If so, you probably need a steering stabilizer.


There is no lift, the tires are slightly larger thanwhat was stock. (285 instead of 265)



legacy said:


> I had a similar problem on a full size Bronco. It ended up being the axle joints.


Bite your tongue. How would I check for this?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

your truck does not have an idler arm, It does have a pitman arm, but there is no wearable joint in it... all the joints are in the tie rods.

My vote is for ball joints, particularly the upper. When it wears, it causes a variance in caster, causing exactly the conditions you describe.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

chet said:


> your truck does not have an idler arm, It does have a pitman arm, but there is no wearable joint in it... all the joints are in the tie rods.
> 
> My vote is for ball joints, particularly the upper. When it wears, it causes a variance in caster, causing exactly the conditions you describe.


Thanks chet, Can I look at this myself to see if I can Identify it? Or is this something that needs to be taken apart and checked by a mecahnic? Also If I had to replace the uppers joints should I replace the lowers at the same time?


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a 99 F-250 Ford....just got new upper and lower ball joints....if you have more than 50,000 to 65,000 miles on it thats more than likley what it is....especially with the powerstroke and if you tow alot.....also they are not cheap, if you fix it yourself you need to rent a ball joint press because they are pressed in. I also had to get new shocks, a new tie rod, and new brakes and a alignment of course.....break out the check book


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

yes do all 4 balls at the same time
also it would be easy to do the axle joints while the knuckle is off


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help. It ended up being a bad tie rod and an adjustment on the steering gear box.


----------

